# Wtb used Benelli super Vinci or sbe2



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking to buy a used super Vinci or Sbe2 thank you


----------



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking to purchase a used Benelli in either of the two models if anyone knows anyone selling one or has one for sell I would appreciate it if you'd let me know thanks


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Any preference to finish color?

I think I saw a camo SBE2 in the gun library at the Farmington Cabelas. I can double check tomorrow when I work and let you know for sure. They have quite a few used shotguns on good deals in the gun library.


----------



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Cazador said:


> Any preference to finish color?
> 
> I think I saw a camo SBE2 in the gun library at the Farmington Cabelas. I can double check tomorrow when I work and let you know for sure. They have quite a few used shotguns on good deals in the gun library.


No preference if you will I would appreciate it also if you could tell me the price


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to say the price was around $1000 but I could be mistaken. I will check the price when I check and see if it is there.


----------



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## NewState (Sep 29, 2015)

PMed


----------



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Pmed back


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Merged threads together as they are the same topic.

Please do not post the same topic in multiple forums. Thanks! 8)


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

We do have a Camo sbe2 for 1499.99 in the gun library at the Farmington Cabelas


----------



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sweet thank you!!


----------

